# Sad day



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

This morning one of the kittens of my feral female was lying in the street. He had been hit by a car. The people who adopted him had accidentally let him out and he ran right in front of a car. It was awful. My neighbor took him to the vet where he was put to sleep. Poor little guy was so sweet too. He'd made a successful transition to house cat from feral kitten. I just feel so sad about this.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...that is sad. The poor little guy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i am so sorry to hear that. i know that if/when something happens to one of my guys i will be devastated.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry! This must be heart breaking for both you and them. How wonderful that, because of you, he had the chance to know what it was like to have loving human companionship. Rest in peace sweet little kitten~


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I've had that happen to me to, where a kitten I adopted out was HBC. So sad and tragic for all involved.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh that is sad - so sorry.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm very sorry. My girl Sun was hit by a car 3 months ago. I know what you must be going through. A big hug for you...


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Aw, that's too bad..I'm sorry sad things like this happen.


----------

